
Netflix missed its Q2 subscriber numbers and its stock is tanking - dismal2
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/18/12216134/netflix-q2-earnings?utm_campaign=recode.net&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
mikeweiss
For anyone who doesn't trade or follow the market, wall street is fickle.
Netflix is not going anywhere, and is definitely not overvalued. They are a
household brand name that has completely changed the television landscape and
are pumping out original content that has its viewers hooked.

They will likely be purchased someday by Comcast,Disney, Timewarner or another
traditional content company for their content and subscribers.

~~~
shostack
Can you elaborate on why you don't think they are overvalued? Not arguing to
the contrary, but that's a claim that warrants backup with data.

For example, there are several negative factors they deal with and I wonder
what impact that could have. Things like studios getting harsher on their
licensing terms now that Netflix has more competition and less clout. Or the
economy appearing to slow down causing people to pull back on entertainment
and just watch DVDs or TV.

